# Screen color issue on gnex



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

So I noticed yesterday on buddies gnex that his colors are different than mine.
His settings menu is much darker and has as light blue tint and mine is more of a gray color with a slight green tint and the background color of his folders are black and mine are a dark grey. Also his keyboard is a darker shade of gray than mine and my blue colors aren't as blue, they are more if cyan color. So whose phone is the right color? Should I go the vzw store and ask for a replacement? Please let me know if anyone else has experienced this and what you did. I got the phone in January. I wish I had pics to show you the difference. Also we tested both phones with the same brightness settings.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

That_dude_Adam said:


> So I noticed yesterday on buddies gnex that his colors are different than mine.
> His settings menu is much darker and has as light blue tint and mine is more of a gray color with a slight green tint and the background color of his folders are black and mine are a dark grey. Also his keyboard is a darker shade of gray than mine and my blue colors aren't as blue, they are more if cyan color. So whose phone is the right color? Should I go the vzw store and ask for a replacement? Please let me know if anyone else has experienced this and what you did. I got the phone in January. I wish I had pics to show you the difference. Also we tested both phones with the same brightness settings.


My buddy and I compared our GNEX while on the same ROM as well as different ROMS and his has darker greys but my ICS Blue seems to be more vibrant. I got mine on launch day while he got his about a month ago. No, you are not alone on this one.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

If you have a custom kernel then you can just use color control otherwise I wouldn't go returning an otherwise functioning phone because of that.


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

holysnikey said:


> If you have a custom kernel then you can just use color control otherwise I wouldn't go returning an otherwise functioning phone because of that.


I'm using liquid ics v1.1. How do I use color control?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

You need a kernel that supports color control. Franco and LeanKernel are to examples.
With LeanKernel, install LeanTweaks as well.
Then type "su" and hit enter in Terminal Emulator.
Then "leantweaks"
This will bring up a color control menu.


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> You need a kernel that supports color control. Franco and LeanKernel are to examples.
> With LeanKernel, install LeanTweaks as well.
> Then type "su" and hit enter in Terminal Emulator.
> Then "leantweaks"
> This will bring up a color control menu.


I tried what you said with leankernel since thats what I had, then I flashed Franco got his app from the market and used the color calibration on the app and I was able to change the tint and make the blue color deeper but it didn't have an effect on gray and black colors. For example the folders on my home screen have a dark gray background and on my friend's Gnex they are a deep black. Also all of my gray colors are a light gray and are still not as dark as my friends phone. Is it a defective screen or something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

I also failed to mention this earlier but there is some color banding at the bottom of the screen when I'm in the tabs menu in the stock browser.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

For the record, this is actually what made me exchange my phone. I had a ton of banding though too, that "linen cloth effect" that people talk about. I also got my Nexus (original) in January. After my husband got his, I noticed how different his colors were, and he had almost zero banding. After posting a thread about it here and getting some good advice, we called Customer Service and they put a note on my account that I could exchange it in store. The rather unpleasant in store rep gave me a hard time, but I got it taken care of.

The new one is great. It's the newer hardware revision (like my husband's-10 instead of 9) and the colors are the same as his, darker greys, appropriate blacks, more vibrant blues and reds. Like his, almost zero banding. For me, it was worth it, because to me when you pay $300 for something and are stuck with it for 2 years, it should be what the manufacturer intended. That said, if your display isn't bothering you, I wouldn't worry about it. The rep in the store was a giant pain in the butt (although CS on the phone gave me NO trouble and were extremely nice) she said she'd exchange my phone as a COURTESY since CS put a note on the account, but she thought my Nexus looked the same as her work phone. Which it did, because she had the same issue. (Her main phone was an iPhone, surprise)

Anyway, bottom line, do what you think is best! 

Oh and btw, color control will do nothing for the grey/black issue. That's probably what bothered me the most.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

When comparing I am assuming you have the brightness at the same levels?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah the screen on this thing is sadly garbage. I am returning it as well, and this is one of the primary reasons.

For a "Super" AMOLED this screen is pretty poor quality.


----------



## Papa Pearce (Dec 21, 2011)

Wait, is there confirmation that HW revision 10 has mostly fixed the screen issues? Or was that just a coincidence. I ask because I got my Nexus on Dec 15, and just this Tuesday did I decide to have it replaced because I couldn't take the screen. I'm on my second replacement this week (both of them have been "Certified Like New Replacements") and each one looked different and all were awful. The reps in the store said they wouldn't give me a new one, nor send me another "Like New Replacement" and that I would have to take it up with Samsung. So I did, and they said they could try to fix it, but I didn't think that was a fixable issue due to the way the screens are constructed. What did you say to CS, because when I called them Tuesday they said I had to go into a store. Of course when I do that, none of the reps can see the issues I'm talking about, and they all play it off as a software issue, or they say "Each screen is different", to which I want to say "Of course each one is different...that's why I want one that works as advertised!" Either way, they refuse to give me a brand new one or even to send a replacement. Samsung said they wouldn't send me a new one either since they are only a repair center.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

Papa Pearce said:


> Wait, is there confirmation that HW revision 10 has mostly fixed the screen issues? Or was that just a coincidence. I ask because I got my Nexus on Dec 15, and just this Tuesday did I decide to have it replaced because I couldn't take the screen. I'm on my second replacement this week (both of them have been "Certified Like New Replacements") and each one looked different and all were awful. The reps in the store said they wouldn't give me a new one, nor send me another "Like New Replacement" and that I would have to take it up with Samsung. So I did, and they said they could try to fix it, but I didn't think that was a fixable issue due to the way the screens are constructed. What did you say to CS, because when I called them Tuesday they said I had to go into a store. Of course when I do that, none of the reps can see the issues I'm talking about, and they all play it off as a software issue, or they say "Each screen is different", to which I want to say "Of course each one is different...that's why I want one that works as advertised!" Either way, they refuse to give me a brand new one or even to send a replacement. Samsung said they wouldn't send me a new one either since they are only a repair center.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's possible I got lucky then. My husband called CS since the account is in his name, but the rep on the phone basically told him he could either send out a new one for me or I could go into the store and exchange it and he'd put a note on the account so they'd know. He was really nice about it. Husband just said bad screen banding and color issues. Like I said though, the store gave me the hardest time, but I'm pretty sure the girl's supervisor yelled at her because when she came back from the back she went into her whole "We'll honor what CS told you as a COURTESY" spiel.

Might have to just get lucky with the phone call, but after my experience, I'd definitely try phone CS instead of in store and see if you can get a friendly rep.

As far as hardware revisions, I don't know if it's ever been confirmed, but I was just discussing with my husband that all the issues I've seen lately reported are from those who bought their phones in the Dec/Jan period and it seems to have been fixed with newer phones. Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, however. I'd assume, theoretically, on a CLNR, they could be using the earlier displays and that's why you're still seeing the issue.

Best of luck! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Papa Pearce said:


> Wait, is there confirmation that HW revision 10 has mostly fixed the screen issues? Or was that just a coincidence. I ask because I got my Nexus on Dec 15, and just this Tuesday did I decide to have it replaced because I couldn't take the screen. I'm on my second replacement this week (both of them have been "Certified Like New Replacements") and each one looked different and all were awful. The reps in the store said they wouldn't give me a new one, nor send me another "Like New Replacement" and that I would have to take it up with Samsung. So I did, and they said they could try to fix it, but I didn't think that was a fixable issue due to the way the screens are constructed. What did you say to CS, because when I called them Tuesday they said I had to go into a store. Of course when I do that, none of the reps can see the issues I'm talking about, and they all play it off as a software issue, or they say "Each screen is different", to which I want to say "Of course each one is different...that's why I want one that works as advertised!" Either way, they refuse to give me a brand new one or even to send a replacement. Samsung said they wouldn't send me a new one either since they are only a repair center.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


just say the usb charger on your old nexus broke or something, thats what i did when i wanted a new phone, just make sure its not rooted or anything when you trade it in


----------



## Papa Pearce (Dec 21, 2011)

If I say that the USB is broke when it's not, then ship it back, they'll charge me for the replacement won't they?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

ndwatkins said:


> As far as hardware revisions, I don't know if it's ever been confirmed, but I was just discussing with my husband that all the issues I've seen lately reported are from those who bought their phones in the Dec/Jan period and it seems to have been fixed with newer phones. Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, however. I'd assume, theoretically, on a CLNR, they could be using the earlier displays and that's why you're still seeing the issue.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


Mine is hardware version 10 and so is my friends, so the problem is still not fixed.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I bought mine about two weeks after a buddy. He bought it on launch day. We definitely have different colored menus.

Weird.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Papa Pearce said:


> If I say that the USB is broke when it's not, then ship it back, they'll charge me for the replacement won't they?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yes. Don't cheat Verizon. No one _likes _Verizon but let's stay honest here.

Hell, they tried to charge me for not returning a few devices that I actually did return. That was fun. And they were legitimately messed up (thunderbolts and OG Droids). I can't imagine what they'd do if you lied to them.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

My girlfriend and i's nex's are different her whites are purple at low brightness and mine are warm, i just use GLaDOS and dont worry about it for now.


----------



## mike216 (Aug 5, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Yeah the screen on this thing is sadly garbage. I am returning it as well, and this is one of the primary reasons.
> 
> For a "Super" AMOLED this screen is pretty poor quality.


you must have gotten a shity phone or your full of shit,though colors may vary the screen is gorgeous

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya anyone who thinks this screen is garbage I advise you to never buy another AMOLED ever again because its just how AMOLEDs are. LCDs hide these types of things more so that's why they look better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

How do you find out your hardware version.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If I say that the USB is broke when it's not, then ship it back, they'll charge me for the replacement won't they?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


they wont do anything, i have returned perfectly good working phones to verizon and have never been charged back for the device, as long as you send back a device they dont care. heck you can even send your replacement back and they wouldnt care.

edit: i know they wont do anything because i use to do it all the time with my droid x and i did it once with my nexus


----------



## Papa Pearce (Dec 21, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> they wont do anything, i have returned perfectly good working phones to verizon and have never been charged back for the device, as long as you send back a device they dont care. heck you can even send your replacement back and they wouldnt care.
> 
> edit: i know they wont do anything because i use to do it all the time with my droid x and i did it once with my nexus


Well, Verizon told me to keep one of the replacements while I send my original of to Samsung, and that they would waive the $649.99 charge for not sending a device back within five days. I hope I get a beautiful screen back from Samsung, because I'm tired of jumping through hoops and basically being called crazy by Verizon. I still am grateful to have this phone though, as it's amazing!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Papa Pearce said:


> Well, Verizon told me to keep one of the replacements while I send my original of to Samsung, and that they would waive the $649.99 charge for not sending a device back within five days. I hope I get a beautiful screen back from Samsung, because I'm tired of jumping through hoops and basically being called crazy by Verizon. I still am grateful to have this phone though, as it's amazing!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


tbh its a 50/50 shot, when i replaced my nexus for a referb, i got a good phone with no problems out of the box and it had a better screen than my original one, but my friend had to replace his phone so many times that verizon was offering him another phone(he did get one that is working though)

if you get a bad egg for a replacement just keep trying until you have a working nexus
good luck though


----------



## Papa Pearce (Dec 21, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> tbh its a 50/50 shot, when i replaced my nexus for a referb, i got a good phone with no problems out of the box and it had a better screen than my original one, but my friend had to replace his phone so many times that verizon was offering him another phone(he did get one that is working though)
> 
> if you get a bad egg for a replacement just keep trying until you have a working nexus
> good luck though


Yeah, too bad Verizon is basically refusing to send a replacement, although they've only sent 2 so far









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

